# Starch, Fibre & FODMAP ranking of common foods



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Starch (grams of starch per 100 gram serving size)

(LF) = low FODMAP. Considered safe on low FODMAP diet. (*LF with caution)

(HF) = high FODMAP. Not recommended on low FODMAP diet.

Fibre: grams per 100 gram serving

Kelloggs Rice Krispies (LF) 72.07

Pretzels (HF) 71.40

Kelloggs Corn Flakes (LF) 68.70

Shredded wheat (HF) 65.10

Bread crumbs (HF) 59.66

Potato chips (LF) 58.30

Popcorn (HF) 54.40

Pie crust, baked (HF) 48.30

Crackers (HF) 47.97

Tortillas (HF) 42.51

Hamburger roll (HF) 40.03

Burger King French fries 38.10

Bread, white (HF) 37.17

Bread, wheat (HF) 36.23

Rice, steamed (LF) 32.05

Quinoa , cooked (LF) 36.60

Pizza Hut thin n crispy crust 27.67

Spaghetti cooked (HF) 26.01

Cashew nuts, raw (HF) 23.49

Potatoes, baked (LF) 17.27

Cheeseburger (HF) 16.60

Cashew nuts, roasted (HF) 10.93

Potatoes, French fried (LF) 23.15

Potatoes, baked (LF) 17.99

Muffin (HF) 14.96

Kentucky Fried chicken 13.40

Corn, sweet - canned (HF) 13.05 3.3 gr fibre, 3.0 insoluble, 0.3 soluble

Porridge oats, boiled (LF) 10.37 4 gr fibre, 2.1 insoluble, 1.9 soluble

Potatoes, mashed (LF) 8.49 1.3 gr fibre

Baked beans, canned (HF) 8.05 12.6 gr, 7.8 insoluble, 4.8 soluble

Cream of wheat cereal (HF) 5.17

Banana (LF) 5.00 2.8 gr fibre, 2.1 insoluble, 0.7 soluble

Peanut butter (*LF) 3.32

Carrots, raw (*LF) 1.43 3.3 gr, 1.7 insoluble, 1.6 soluble

Almonds (*LF) 0.74 15.9 gr fibre, 14.3 insoluble, 1.6 gr soluble

mushrooms (HF) 0.00 3.4 gr fibre, 3.1 insoluble, 0.3 soluble

Orange (LF) 0.00 3.1 gr fibre, 1.3 insoluble, 1.8 soluble

onions (HF) 0.00 2.9 gr fibre, 0.8 insoluble, 2.1 soluble

pumpkin (LF) 0.00 2.7 gr fibre

broccoli (*LF) 0.00 2.7 gr fibre, 1.5 insoluble, 1.2 soluble

Celery (LF) 0.00 2.0 gr fibre, 1.3 insoluble, 0.7 soluble

tomatoes (LF) 0.00 2.0 gr fibre, 1.8 insoluble, 0.2 soluble

peppers (*LF) 0.00 1.7 gr fibre

bok choi (LF) 0.00 1.0 gr fibre

lettuce (LF) 0.00 0.8 gr fibre, 0.7 insoluble, 0.1 soluble

Carbohydrates can be problem foods for IBS. Starch is the digestible part of carbohydrates (with the exception of resistant starch) and fibre is the non-digestible part.

The FODMAP diet doesn't take into account the starch levels of foods and focuses only on the fermentability of complex sugars. A high-starch food which is "safe" on a FODMAP diet might cause a worsening of IBS symptoms. A low starch or specific carbohydrate diet might not exclude FODMAPs.

High starch as well as high fibre vegetables and fruits can cause gas and bloating for many people.

As carbohydrates are lower in starch, they are often higher in fibre.

Generally, boiled, mashed or pureed low FODMAP vegetables should produce the least gas or bloating symptoms. Potato can have varying levels of starch depending on the cooking method. Potato chips have the highest starch at 58 grams, then French fries at 23 grams and the lowest starch level is mashed potato at 8 grams.

Rice, although a "safe" low FODMAP food, is very high in starch and also resistant starch. Rice is a well known antidiarhheal and may cause constipation for some.

Warning re: gluten free breads:

Gluten-free breads are considered safe on a low FODMAP diet.

Tapioca flour is almost 100% starch at 95 grams. Potato flour is also very high in starch. Both are used in non-gluten baked items. The starch level of these breads is much higher than wheat breads made with gluten.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000007000000000000000.html

https://www.prebiotin.com/resources/fiber-content-of-foods/

http://www.cassandraforsythe.com/blog/complete+fodmap+list+for+a+happy+gut


----------

